

New Google Cloud Storage Option: Durable Reduced Availability - valhallarecords
https://cloud.google.com/pricing/cloud-storage

======
garblegarble
The name implies that the availability is reduced, not the durability. I
wonder if this is the case - and, if so, how they keep the durability as high
with (I assume) fewer copies...

